# PPI PC 21400.2 needs repair anyone interested



## 2rgrbn (Sep 4, 2017)

PPI PC21400 that had a remote knob from another brand amplifier plugged into it, that caused a small amount of smoke and a non functioning amplifier I am looking for someone to fix / upgrade / modernize it as much as possible. Short turn around time is preferred


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

2rgrbn said:


> PPI PC21400 that had a remote knob from another brand amplifier plugged into it, that caused a small amount of smoke and a non functioning amplifier I am looking for someone to fix / upgrade / modernize it as much as possible. Short turn around time is preferred


Get ahold of Bnae38

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------

